
JC Penney Appoints Jill Soltau as CEO - RobertSmith
https://news.alphastreet.com/jcpenney-appoints-jill-soltau-as-ceo/
======
genericone
Good luck to her, its not going to be easy to turn that ship around, I don't
work in any retail related industry so I'm not sure how mall-department stores
are ever going to be able to be back in fashion.

